# Black Briard lost in South London



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm putting this on for a member of the Friendly Briard Club.

Please if you live in the West Norwood area, near Streatham Border, will you keep a look out for a Black Briard (It's like my picture of Amber but as I said she is black) she is a big long haired dog.

She went missing about 1 o'clock this morning, when she jumped over a six foot fence. They owns have no idea way she did this.

Her name is Lara and she is very timid by nature, she has long black hair and is a large dog.

If you see her or have found her Please phone her owner Clare on 0208 670 7042

Battersea Dogs Home has been informed, and so have local vets, so you could tell them.

Thank's for any help you can give.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry pressed the wrong button


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a let you all know

Lara has been FOUND no worse for her ordeal.


----------

